# Happy Thanksgiving!!!



## NBVC (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of our American friends


----------



## NateO (Nov 24, 2005)

Mmmm, turkey...  

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Felix Atagong (Nov 25, 2005)

For me it will have to be a tofu turkey as I am a veggie.
Anyway, if you start eating all the turkeys there will be nobody more in Congress or Parliament!


----------



## TrippyTom (Nov 25, 2005)

I had seafood.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks!  Had a good thanksgiving here.  Nothing like good family time.


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 28, 2005)

> Anyway, if you start eating all the turkeys there will be nobody more in Congress or Parliament!


Unfortunately, it will be a long time before we run out of them!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi, all,

it seems like the right moment to bump this one   

enjoy your day
there is sooo much to thank for !!

perhaps look at Mr Bean's film about Whistler's Mother painting
"The Ultimate Disaster Movie"
(he puts a giant Thanksgiving"chicken" in the MicroWave and a few minutes later, o dear, splasssssshhhhh   )

God bless you!
Erik


----------



## NBVC (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow, it's been a year already!

Well, Happy Thanksgiving to all once again!!!!


----------



## Smitty (Nov 23, 2006)

And to you!

Turkey just came out of the oven in our new place in the woods...For that I am thankful, as well as all of the great folks I get to interact with here...

US or not Happy Thanksgiving & GO COWBOYS!

Smitty


----------



## Smitty (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, Cyndi and I now have a new feeling for Thanksgiving...We found out the other day that a very dear friend of ours, who lived in Grants Pass, Oregon (and a few board members know), was killed at 5:20 PM Thanksgiving evening on his way home from watching the Cowboys game at a friend's.

As I guess is common up there, he was driving a golf cart (didn't hurt that he owned a golf cart company), and was hit by a truck.  I think he's probably laughing his *** off about that, considering the amount of damage that I have seen wrought on golf carts by him and my boss in earlier days (certainly not by me - insert halo here)...  And at least he got to see the Cowboys win...No better way for a Texan to go out!

I am again truly thankful for the friends I have...

Take care,

Smitty

P.S. If no one objects I might talk to Ken Puls about doing a PayPal donation thing like he did a few years ago, as John leaves behind a wife and 12 year-old daughter.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Dec 3, 2006)

Smitty, 

I'm sorry to here that. It's never a good time to lose a friend. 

Let us know about the Paypal thing, I'm sure there's people on the Board who'd feel inclined to kick in a bit. 

Denis


----------



## Smitty (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Denis,

I PM'd Ken to see how he set that Pay Pal deal up.

I know I'd appreciate it if I were in the same situation.

I've got no problems giving up a few pints to help a little girl who just lost her dad, but that's what it's all about. 

Smitty


----------



## NBVC (Dec 3, 2006)

Smitty,

I am very sorry to hear about your friend.

Please accept by sincere condolences and please extend them to your friend's wife and child.

I am sure they will be happy to know that people around the world share in the sorrow this has surely caused especially on a day meant to give thanks for we've got...not for what we have lost.


----------



## Smitty (Dec 3, 2006)

> on a day meant to give thanks for we've got...not for what we have lost.



Au contraire mon frere.  

Cyndi and I are thankful that we got to know John for the time that we did; I know that I'm a better person for it.

I suppose that the Irish have a strange way of looking at things; I don't see death as something to be afraid of (not rush toward if you don't have to though), but a time to catch up with old friends and start new.

As much as I studied Camus & Nietschze, I'm not a big believer in existentialism.  It'd be pretty pointless if the whole thing stops when the lights go out. 

Take care & thanks for the condolences,

Smitty


----------

